
A Program Optimization for Automatic Database Result Caching (2017) [pdf] - mpweiher
http://adam.chlipala.net/papers/SqlcachePOPL17/SqlcachePOPL17.pdf
======
asdfasgasdgasdg
I am curious how and if this system deals with concurrent modification of the
underlying database by other processes. I can't find anything about that in a
brief glance at the paper. That doesn't mean it's not a useful technique for a
class of problems, but I guess most installations are going to have more than
one client. I guess some sort of cache sharding might do the trick in that
case.

------
ccleve
Don't do this. MySQL removed result caching because it caused problems.
[https://mysqlserverteam.com/mysql-8-0-retiring-support-
for-t...](https://mysqlserverteam.com/mysql-8-0-retiring-support-for-the-
query-cache/)

~~~
asdfasgasdgasdg
This is quite different from that. Read your link to see why: the mysql cache
invalidated all cache entries if the underlying table changed at all, and only
cached whole result sets. This program does things quite a bit differently,
tracking much more than just "which table did this result set come from?"

